#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-01-24
<BugeyeD> hi all. looking for some awk help. the standard oreilly books aren't doing it for me. i need to search for pattern X, and then pattern Y. patterns X and Y exist in several locations, but i need to be finding the Y that comes right after the X. currently i'm picking up Y prior to X because i don't know how to limit my searches.
<BugeyeD> hints?
<BugeyeD> currently i have something like this: BEGIN {} /X/ { myx = $2 } /Y/ { myy = $5 } END { print myx, myy }
<BugeyeD> X and Y searches are happening across the whole input; how do i start the /Y/ search at the line where /X/ was found?
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-01-25
<_marx_> akgraner: have you seen loco-contacts email?
<akgraner> nope not yet
<akgraner> I'll look now
<_marx_> timing
<_marx_> i'm walking east, will walk back in a bit
<akgraner> which one the census?
<_marx_> yeah
<akgraner> reading it now
<akgraner> I'll get daniel an answer tomorrow sometime - and CC the list on it as well
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-01-26
<_marx_> akgraner: i'll look to in the am, likely rain day tomorrow
<akgraner> k
<_marx_> watching the speech now
<akgraner> not me - writing up interviews..and getting ready to head to Tempe on Friday..  I tagged a few more pics on FB the house is coming along :-)  yay!
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-01-27
<coxn> what package provides /usr/bin/HEAD for you?
<Nivex> kjotte@aaladm104:~$ dpkg -S /usr/bin/HEAD
<Nivex> libwww-perl: /usr/bin/HEAD
<coxn> ty. I figured out it was -S and failed to post back here
<coxn> for some reason I had -l stuck in my head badly enough that I didn't consult the manpage
<Nivex> no worries
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-01-28
<_marx_> mhall119: did fl team give out some puters last year?
<mhall119> _marx_: my wife and I did
<mhall119> I think we had a build day Jan of 2010
<mhall119> for the team
<_marx_> how many boxen?
<_marx_> fantasizing how would a loco handle a years worth of roll over boxes from a local major employer?
<_marx_> say 20k from baptist
<_marx_> boxes
<mhall119> _marx_: well our loco was a huge help on build days and install fests, but as far as actual delivery it was just my wife and I
<mhall119> we gave out about 50 in 2009, and maybe 25 in 2010
 * _marx_ thinking storage if the gift came in
<mhall119> oh, I have a large workshop out back that is filled with computers and misc. parts
<mhall119> I"m not sure what we'd have done without it
<_marx_> i still have sparc stuff in my basement
<_marx_> write the plea...could we have your quarterly expired boxen for one quarter?
<_marx_> about 250K boxen across the org
<_marx_> they'd need an org to donate to i expect...
<_marx_> pipe dream to get the boxen
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-01-29
<Chat0289> hey people
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-01-30
<Nivex> how the... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vte/+bug/619754
<Nivex> If I had known about this I would NOT have upgraded
<Nivex> this makes irssi an order of magnitude more difficult to use
<holstein> 10.04 FTW :)
<BugeyeD> any asterisk weenies here?
<Nivex> holstein: I thought about staying, but there were other enhancements calling my name
<Nivex> I installed konsole to get around the problem for now
<Nivex> BugeyeD: define "weenies"
<holstein> lxterminal is nice too
<Nivex> holstein: but lxterminal also uses vte and thus exhibits the same problem
<BugeyeD> Nivex: alright, fine, asterisk admins. :)
<BugeyeD> i'm just getting started with it, and was playing with what was recommended to me - the asterixnow distro which includes freepbx.
<BugeyeD> my base question is whether freepbx actually provides anything other than a gui front-end for asterisk. so far everything (which is not much) i've gotten to work has been done from the command-line without freepbx.
<BugeyeD> if i don't actually need freepbx, i'll just install another instance of ubuntu and apt-get asterisk.
<Nivex> I run mine on Debian and hand compile it.  The packages in the distro are hopelessly out of date.
<BugeyeD> Nivex: do you just use asterisk and its config files, or freepbx or other front-end? i can't tell from the website whether freepbx is supposed to provide anything other than visual distraction.
<Nivex> straight up asterisk and configs.
<Nivex> if you walk in to #asterisk and ask questions about freepbx, they tell you to go away
<BugeyeD> as i suspected, and hoped. thanks! i'm ditching this centos thing tomorrow then. yum, indeed.
<holstein> Nivex: of course... i didnt think about that
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-01-24
<BugeyeD> akgraner: regarding the email ... the kids and i do an ubuntu hour twice monthly at krankies in winston. their olpc laptops run fedora, but they sport ubuntu stickers.
<akgraner> BugeyeD, great!  Thanks for the update :-)
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-01-26
<Flirtman> hi
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-01-27
<coxn> anybody care to suggest a small, low-power machine for home/desktop use? Assuming x86_64 and linux-based OS here
<Nivex> small is relative term, and not sure what your budget is
<Nivex> I've not had direct experience with, but hear good things about: http://www.fit-pc.com/
#ubuntu-us-nc 2016-01-28
<_marx_> Hi All, Who would like to take over operator status for this channel?
 * _marx_ now lives in WV
<_marx_> where there aren't even any active lugs
#ubuntu-us-nc 2016-01-29
<NegativeFlare> _marx_: o_O
<NegativeFlare> eh
<holstein> _marx_: the wnclug is active
<holstein> oh.. in WV you'll have to make one
<holstein> _marx_: i have ops here..
<holstein> a few of us had it, while we were trying to diversify
<holstein> _marx_: you doing well?
<_marx_> yes doing well holstein
#ubuntu-us-nc 2016-01-30
<holstein> _marx_: cheers.. i havent been back to WV in years..
<holstein> i think about it often, though
#ubuntu-us-nc 2018-01-27
<rallidae> good morning people
<rallidae> anybody awake?
